# Bear’s New Toy  (Couldn’t Take It Any More)



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2017)

*Bear’s New Toy  *(Couldn’t Take It Any More)


So after a couple years of watching a lot of SV cooking going on, and trying to figure out where we’d put one, we decided to get one nice enough to leave out on the counter, because all of the cabinets & drawers are completely full.

So since I haven’t drank coffee since I lost the taste for it, and Mrs Bear quit drinking it, because she didn’t like to drink it alone, we put the big coffeemaker away, and my *"SousVide Supreme"*  took it’s place right next to the sink, where it's easy to fill & empty.

*So let the experiments begin!!*

My main plans are to turn some of the cheaper cuts of meat into Great tasting Tender Eats, and to be able to reheat Smoked & Grilled meats. without overcooking them while warming them up.
However wanting to get started & get the hang of it, I chose to start with something easy that only takes an hour or two to cook.

Luckily “Giant” had Beef Tenderloin at a 40% reduction, so that’s where I’ll start.
I sliced the Tenderloin into small steaks, and packed them for freezing.
I ended with 10 individual packs—Enough for 5 meals for each of us.

Then for this first pair, I just patted dry, lightly seasoned, and put them in a ZipLock along with some butter.
Then I gave them a 2 hour bath in 136° water.
Then I removed them, patted them dry, and seared them both in a very hot pan with some butter in it.
These were Great, and Fork tender, but Filet Mignon usually is.

Thanks for stopping by!!
Go easy on me—This is my first go at this thing:


Bear 



Giant had Beef Tenderloin for about 40% off just in time, so I had to get one:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009009/IMG_1025.jpg.html




Sliced & Packaged into 10 packs for 5 meals for each of us:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/Bearcarver_2009009/IMG_1028.jpg.html




First two Victims—Bigger one for Bear—Smaller one for Mrs Bear. Seasonings at the top:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1042.jpg.html




All seasoned up:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1043.jpg.html




Bagged with Seasonings & some Butter:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1044.jpg.html




So there’s my new toy in it’s permanent position, right next to the sink for easy filling & emptying:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1041.jpg.html




The two little Filet Mignon bagged & in the Bath, set at 136° for 2 hours:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1045.jpg.html




Close look at the control panel:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1040.jpg.html




A quick Pan Sear for these two:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1046.jpg.html




Bear’s Supper—Fillet Mignon, with Baked Potato & Green Beans:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1047.jpg.html


----------



## uncletork (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks Great! I now must break down and buy one for myself. The wife always comments on the toys i buy for the kitchen but she sure doesn't complain about the food haha.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2017)

Point to you Bear!

I knew you wouldn't be able to resist much longer!

The steaks look delicious!

What's up next?

Al


----------



## xray (Apr 17, 2017)

Whoa! Fancy toy ya got there!! Have fun with it, I like to use mine quite a bit 

Steaks look good!


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2017)

Dang Nice looking steaks. I wish you hadn't done that !!  My wife said If I buy anything else she was going to $%&%#@$#%** my %$#$*&^    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






We too have no room  But that toy sure makes me want one

Oh Yea  Points for the Meal and new Toy !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Apr 17, 2017)

Holey Moley....   an "OLD DOG" learning new tricks...    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....   Cool, Mr. Bear...    You like it ??  I'm thinking you and the Mrs. are pleased with the results...


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 17, 2017)

gary s said:


> We too have no room  But that toy sure makes me want one
> 
> Gary


Gary, you might want to consider the Joule. It is compact enough to fit in a drawer (11" long, 1.85" in diameter, plus the cord). You can use an existing stock pot or cooler for the bath.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2017)

UncleTork said:


> Looks Great! I now must break down and buy one for myself. The wife always comments on the toys i buy for the kitchen but she sure doesn't complain about the food haha.


Thank You Unc!!

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Point to you Bear!
> 
> I knew you wouldn't be able to resist much longer!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al !!

I found out the things I wanted to know first, Thanks to some of you guys.

I also reheated something I had originally done on my Grill, without making it any more done.

I'm going to play around with more of these Filets, and then I plan on turning some Eye Round & Bottom Round into Tasty Tender Steaks.

Some Juicy Thick Pork Chops are in my sights too, from some Boneless Pork Loin.

I want to Cold smoke some things before SV, and Finish some things on my Grill, after SV.

A lot of this is after I get caught up around here, now that it's getting nice out again. It takes me Days to do things that used to take me hours!!!

And Thanks for the Points, Al.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 18, 2017)

There you go again playing with these new toys and making trouble for us. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Not going to show this one to wife still haven't decided on air fryer yet but looking.







for a fine looking meal.

Warren


----------



## hogsguy (Apr 18, 2017)

sousvide.png



__ hogsguy
__ Apr 18, 2017






Hey Bear,

I bought this precision cooker last month. I'm seeing a new light same as you. I have 6 pounds of Prime Rib dry aging for my graduation in May. 40 days total! Cannot wait.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2017)

Xray said:


> Whoa! Fancy toy ya got there!! Have fun with it, I like to use mine quite a bit
> 
> Steaks look good!


Thank You Xray!!

I like it---It will take me awhile to get the hang of it, but I knew I'd like it, and I believe it will be able to do what I want it to do.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 18, 2017)

Great pics Bear.  Points to you!

I'm still holding out, but I keep reading all the SV threads.  SWMBO doesn't get the advantage of SV other than the tenderness.  Time will tell.


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 18, 2017)

When I first got a microwave oven in the late 1970s (which I still own and it still works), I tried to cook _everything_ in it until I eventually realized that it was not the right tool for a lot of things. I then settled down to using it for the things that it did infinitely better than other tools, such as reheating food, but leaving the cooking of brownies, biscuits, and turkey to other cooking techniques (yes, I did actually cook all three of those things in my then-new microwave oven).

Same thing with sous vide: there are a few things that it does far better than any other cooking tool, and other things where it isn't very useful, or just a plain waste of time (most things take longer to cook this way).

For me, the number one thing it does, that cannot be done any other way, is to cook chicken to a ridiculously low, but safe, temperature, thus producing chicken with a taste and texture unlike any other chicken you've tasted. I highly recommend reading this excellent, but long, post about the "ultimate" sous vide chicken breast:

The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous Vide Chicken Breast


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bear, please be sitting when you read this.

Welcome to the world of SV cooking, and congratulations on your purchase of a SV machine, it will without a doubt, provide you with some excellent results.

It would be my suggestion, now that you are beginning to learn SV cooking, that you consider two things that will help you in your learning travels, and help you get the results you are more accustomed too. One is the use of liquid smoke, (OMG) and the other a handheld smoke generator to apply smoke to your product just prior to service. After all it is the end result that counts, not how you get there.

Okay, take some deep breaths and relax, it’s over.

T


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2017)

gary s said:


> Dang Nice looking steaks. I wish you hadn't done that !!  My wife said If I buy anything else she was going to $%&%#@$#%** my %$#$*&^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

I've been watching these things for nearly two years, and became interested in finding out more & maybe getting one about a year ago.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


DaveOmak said:


> Holey Moley....   an "OLD DOG" learning new tricks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave!

I like it. Mrs Bear liked the Steaks, but needs some more convincing, like some Chicken Breasts for her Chicken Salad. She's been making two a week in the Toaster Oven. 

LOL---I know I can beat that with this thing!!  Got it all planned out.

Bear


----------



## pilch (Apr 18, 2017)

You, my friend, are unbelievable.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like a great cook Bear...Enjoy you new toy!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> There you go again playing with these new toys and making trouble for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Warren!!

That AirFryer is still a handy thing to have too.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


HogsGuy said:


> sousvide.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup---Those are supposed to be Awesome SV Circulators!!!

However, a Prime Rib is one of the only meats I will not be putting in my SV.

My method in my Smoker makes them too good to compete with.

*Smoked Prime Rib (First of 2017)  *

*Congrats on your upcoming Graduation!!*

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 19, 2017)

GREAT steaks John.  Like you said tenderloin is always fork tender so I'll be watching to see how it does on a round steak.

I know nothing about sous vide cooking but if your cheaper and toucher cuts of meat turn out great I just might have to learn.

POINTS for probably costing me money.

Gary


----------



## idahopz (Apr 19, 2017)

It's always nice to see another member become involved with sous vide! It is still one of my favorite ways to prepare for large parties in which the meat needs to be cooked perfectly.

Great job Bear!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks tasty Bear! But now I won't have to do my eye round experiment!


----------



## alelover (Apr 19, 2017)

That looks outstanding. Perfectly cooked.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> Great pics Bear.  Points to you!
> 
> I'm still holding out, but I keep reading all the SV threads.  SWMBO doesn't get the advantage of SV other than the tenderness.  Time will tell.


Yup---Those were my first reasons:

#1   Being able to turn cheap meat cuts into Tender Meat.

#2   Being able to reheat leftover Smoked and/or Grilled Meat without changing Med-Rare to Medium or Well Done!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


johnmeyer said:


> When I first got a microwave oven in the late 1970s (which I still own and it still works), I tried to cook _everything_ in it until I eventually realized that it was not the right tool for a lot of things. I then settled down to using it for the things that it did infinitely better than other tools, such as reheating food, but leaving the cooking of brownies, biscuits, and turkey to other cooking techniques (yes, I did actually cook all three of those things in my then-new microwave oven).
> 
> Same thing with sous vide: there are a few things that it does far better than any other cooking tool, and other things where it isn't very useful, or just a plain waste of time (most things take longer to cook this way).
> 
> ...


Thanks John!!

That was one of the first things I read.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 19, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks John!!
> 
> That was one of the first things I read.
> 
> Bear


FWIW, out of all the various options for cooking times and temperatures listed in that long chicken sous vide post, I settled on 143 degrees for 2 - 2.5 hours. I don't have a "real" sous vide machine, just my homemade analog temperature controller for my crockpot, and sometimes it takes a little while to get the temperature locked in. So, if I don't get it just right in the first ten minutes, I add half an hour to the cooking time.

I don't put much in the bag with the chicken, just a little pepper and butter, and sometimes some rosemary from the backyard. I usually use the chicken in a chicken salad recipe I got from Cook's Illustrated. That recipe is extremely good, and when combined with the sous vide chicken, the result is to die for.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 19, 2017)

Baldwin has tables for cooking all sorts of stuff....  

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 19, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Baldwin has tables for cooking all sorts of stuff....
> 
> http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


Wow, great link. Bookmarked!


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 19, 2017)

Okeydokey bear,
While I've only been a member a short time here, I've gained great insight reading your posts and gotten excellent advice from you bear.
I too have been considering stepping into the sous vide cooking ring.  I'll be following your posts close and look forward to some great tutorials.
Good luck and happy cooking.
Walt.


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 19, 2017)

Love the food lab...One of my go sites for recipes and techniques.
Much like being on this forum, I've never been disappointed by, or gotten bad advice from the food lab.
Walt.


----------



## disco (Apr 20, 2017)

Sigh. If you have taken the plunge, I may have to give it a try Bear. However, She Who Must Be Obeyed has embargoed any more gear. We'll see how my sweet talking does.

I hope you post some more of your efforts and point for posting this one!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Bear, please be sitting when you read this.
> 
> Welcome to the world of SV cooking, and congratulations on your purchase of a SV machine, it will without a doubt, provide you with some excellent results.
> 
> ...


Thanks T !!

I used to use Liquid Smoke before I had my Smoker, so I wouldn't be afraid to use it occasionally, however smoking is done outside at my house.

It would be dangerous to use any type of smoking device in Mrs Bear's Kitchen!!

Bear


Pilch said:


> You, my friend, are unbelievable.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under.


Thank You Ian!!

Bear


hardcookin said:


> Looks like a great cook Bear...Enjoy you new toy!!


Thank You Much!!

And Thanks for the  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> GREAT steaks John. Like you said tenderloin is always fork tender so I'll be watching to see how it does on a round steak.
> 
> I know nothing about sous vide cooking but if your cheaper and toucher cuts of meat turn out great I just might have to learn.
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

I hope to get to some Round Steaks before too long.

When we got the Tenderloin, I wanted to get some Eye Round too, but it was $4.99, the same price as the Choice Prime Rib!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


IdahoPZ said:


> It's always nice to see another member become involved with sous vide! It is still one of my favorite ways to prepare for large parties in which the meat needs to be cooked perfectly.
> 
> Great job Bear!


Thank You Idaho!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Bear! But now I won't have to do my eye round experiment!


Thank You Case!!

You can still do it, but eventually I'll get to it.

I think I'm getting a Top Round today @ $2.88. 

That should be a good test of "Cheap to Tender".

Bear


alelover said:


> That looks outstanding. Perfectly cooked.


Thanks Scott !!

Good to see you.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 21, 2017)

A crack in SWMBO's sous vide armor!  Now exploited by the master of patience. 

She just returned from a business trip to San Diego and was raving about a healthy food restaurant near her hotel.  "The chicken was so moist, tender, and flavorful!  The veggies were packed with flavor.  The potatoes, OMG!  Little purple potatoes cooked perfectly." 

I listened without saying a word, then added "I bet they sous vide their chicken and veggies." Then I went on to explain how sous vide infuses flavor and maintains moisture.  Honestly, I don't know if everything I was saying was accurate, but man oh man, I was SELLING IT! 

She says, "Well, if that's what sous vide does, we need to get one."  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Recognizing another opportunity, I said, "The handheld vacuum sealer we have won't work with sous vide.  We need a countertop model, one of the smaller ones that don't take up much room." 

She say's, "Whatever it takes."  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now the research starts!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> FWIW, out of all the various options for cooking times and temperatures listed in that long chicken sous vide post, I settled on 143 degrees for 2 - 2.5 hours. I don't have a "real" sous vide machine, just my homemade analog temperature controller for my crockpot, and sometimes it takes a little while to get the temperature locked in. So, if I don't get it just right in the first ten minutes, I add half an hour to the cooking time.
> 
> I don't put much in the bag with the chicken, just a little pepper and butter, and sometimes some rosemary from the backyard. I usually use the chicken in a chicken salad recipe I got from Cook's Illustrated. That recipe is extremely good, and when combined with the sous vide chicken, the result is to die for.


Yup---It's gonna take me awhile to pick this stuff up. Lots of new things here.

I read where it said not to use "Extra Virgin Olive Oil" in SV, because it could get Bitter---It said Only use "Olive Oil, Not EVOO".

Bear


DaveOmak said:


> Baldwin has tables for cooking all sorts of stuff....
> 
> http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


Thanks Dave!

That's another one I read before I got my Supreme, and I put it in my favorites.

I like this one for Quick Reference on some Basic Temps & times:

https://www.sousvidesupreme.com/en-us/learn/sousvide_cookingtemperatures.htm

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 21, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---It's gonna take me awhile to pick this stuff up. Lots of new things here.
> 
> I read where it said not to use "Extra Virgin Olive Oil" in SV, because it could get Bitter---It said Only use "Olive Oil, Not EVOO".
> 
> Bear


That's a new one on me. I have definitely heard that you are not supposed to whip EVOO with an immersion blender or anything else that would emulsify it, and for the same reason: it is supposed to bring out a bitter quality. Some sites say you shouldn't use it for frying. 

But who knows ...


----------



## daveomak (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks Bear...  I filed that info away....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> Okeydokey bear,
> While I've only been a member a short time here, I've gained great insight reading your posts and gotten excellent advice from you bear.
> I too have been considering stepping into the sous vide cooking ring. I'll be following your posts close and look forward to some great tutorials.
> Good luck and happy cooking.
> Walt.


Thank You Walt !!

Just put some bags in my SV 20 minutes ago.

We'll see how it comes out tomorrow---Not telling what it is---Be a Surprise.

Overnight--Fingers crossed.

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 22, 2017)

Been using cold pressed EVOO for several years now for nearly everything except deep frying without noticing any bitterness.
No experience in sous vide but as far as everything else...No issues.


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 22, 2017)

I'll be following along


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2017)

Below---I copied & pasted from the instructions that came with my "Sous Vide Supreme".

_Chilled herbed oil_—mix fresh or dried herbs, spices, salt, and pepper with olive oil (*do not use extra virgin olive oil, as it will sometimes develop a bitter metallic flavor.*) Chill the oil until it is semi-solid and add by the tablespoon (or more) to the cooking pouch along with the food, then seal. 

*DO NOT use wine or distilled spirits in the seasoning, without first heating
it on the stovetop for a few minutes to drive off the alcohol, leaving only the flavor of the wine or spirit. Alcohol, especially from wine, can impart a peculiar metallic flavor to meals cooked sous vide. *

Bear


----------



## jokensmoken (Apr 22, 2017)

As usual...Learning something new from bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2017)

jokensmoken said:


> As usual...Learning something new from bear.


I don't know how true it is, but that's one of the warnings in the Start-up instructions.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2017)

Disco said:


> Sigh. If you have taken the plunge, I may have to give it a try Bear. However, She Who Must Be Obeyed has embargoed any more gear. We'll see how my sweet talking does.
> 
> I hope you post some more of your efforts and point for posting this one!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

I'm working on a couple that might help with your Sweet Talking. One will be done for Supper tomorrow, and another one I should be doing Mid-Week. Hopefully they'll be Great ones!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> A crack in SWMBO's sous vide armor!  Now exploited by the master of patience.
> 
> She just returned from a business trip to San Diego and was raving about a healthy food restaurant near her hotel.  "The chicken was so moist, tender, and flavorful!  The veggies were packed with flavor.  The potatoes, OMG!  Little purple potatoes cooked perfectly."
> 
> ...


Sounds like you better get searching, so you can strike while the Iron is Hot !!!

If you get a new sealer, get one you can Double seal with!

Mine's a PITA. I have to seal once, then trim a half inch off the end, so it will go in the machine another half inch. Then I can do the second seal.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2017)

Congrats on the new toy Bear, the first cook looks real tasty !   Thumbs Up   

BTW, venison steaks with SPOG & a bit of butter are tasty SV'ed !   Enjoy your new toy !


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 23, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you better get searching, so you can strike while the Iron is Hot !!!
> 
> If you get a new sealer, get one you can Double seal with!
> Mine's a PITA. I have to seal once, then trim a half inch off the end, so it will go in the machine another half inch. Then I can do the second seal.
> ...



Great advice Bear, as always.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 23, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Congrats on the new toy Bear, the first cook looks real tasty !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Justin!!

And thanks for the reminder---I might have to save some steaks or Backstraps from the next Deer, instead of turning it all into Deerburger.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 23, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Just put some bags in my SV 20 minutes ago.
> 
> We'll see how it comes out tomorrow---Not telling what it is---Be a Surprise.
> 
> ...


Maybe I missed it: what was in the bag??


----------



## remsr (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice unit Bear! 
So that I don't clutter the kitchen I set mine up in the garage. It turns every cut of meat into tender juicy cuisine and takes all the guess work out of donness. I smoke vacuum pack and freez my meats and have always been concerned about over heating  when warming them up. It's not a problem anymore as the SV will not heat beyond the set degree. Some things take days to cook with the SV. Also not a problem since there is no tending involved other than adding water at higher cooking temps. The SV doesn't  fluctuate even by 1° Which is in itself a big deal to cooking to perfection without the big swings in either direction. 
All in all it's a great cooking tool that works well with smokers and grills, but can't replace either one. Because we love to smoke!

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> Maybe I missed it: what was in the bag??


You didn't miss it---I didn't say it yet---Still a Secret. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Finished it yesterday---Try to post by tomorrow.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Nice unit Bear!
> So that I don't clutter the kitchen I set mine up in the garage. It turns every cut of meat into tender juicy cuisine and takes all the guess work out of donness. I smoke vacuum pack and freez my meats and have always been concerned about over heating when warming them up. It's not a problem anymore as the SV will not heat beyond the set degree. Some things take days to cook with the SV. Also not a problem since there is no tending involved other than adding water at higher cooking temps. The SV doesn't fluctuate even by 1° Which is in itself a big deal to cooking to perfection without the big swings in either direction.
> All in all it's a great cooking tool that works well with smokers and grills, but can't replace either one. Because we love to smoke!
> 
> Randy,


Thanks Randy!!

I agree entirely, however mine fits nicely next to the sink, which makes it easy to fill directly with hot water from my Sink Hose Sprayer, and easy to dump the water into the sink, after it cools.

I'm looking forward to a lot of Great Meals & Great Reheats with this thing!!

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 24, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> You didn't miss it---I didn't say it yet---Still a Secret.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mystery, eh? We need to start a new thread: "_What's in Bear's bag?"_


----------



## remsr (Apr 24, 2017)

Can't waste see your first  thread.

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> A mystery, eh? We need to start a new thread: "_What's in Bear's bag?"_


LOL---No need---Hope to get it posted today.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2017)

Here you go, if anybody's still interested:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261727/sous-vide-country-style-ribs-grill-to-finish

Bear


----------

